# Is this a creepy therpeutic exersise?



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

So I was at Barnes and Nobles, and an idea popped in my head to smile at the next girl I saw that I found somewhat to very attractive. I managed to do it, though I broke eye contact before I could see what her reaction was. Regardless, I felt good about doing it.

My question is, would you consider it creepy if I made this a regular exercise for my self? I find it doable, and I feel it could be helpful. I'm not a creep, but striking up a conversation with a random girl just doesn't seem possible for me right now...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It's not creepy at all. Baby steps. Go for it :>


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

How is that creepy? You probably made her feel very good.


----------



## Bawkward (Mar 8, 2015)

Not creepy, nothing wrong with just smiling at someone.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, thanks guys. 

It's just, I don't really understand the female psyche. I've hardly even talked to girls since dropping out of HS. I've never had a real gf. I flirted with a girl in HS who only talked with me because she felt bad that I was such a loner, but that's pretty much it.

I'm almost twenty-five and I feel pretty pathetic. I feel like less than a man.



Mrs Salvatore said:


> How is that creepy? You probably made her feel very good.


 I hope so... I'd loved to know what it feels like to make a girl feel good.


----------



## lonelytiger (Mar 17, 2015)

Nah. As long as you're not a creep about it, you're good


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When was smiling creepy? unless its a sinister smile, and not a warm genuine, come hither smile that says, let me enchant you with a tale about that time I saved my puppy from a fire.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Smiling doesn't impose on anyone's space, so no. People still smile at strangers in some places just to be friendly or acknowledge eye contact. It's not like you're pulling PUA moves and trying to dominate random people you encounter.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

rdrr said:


> When was smiling creepy? unless its a sinister smile, and not a warm genuine, come hither smile that says, let me enchant you with a tale about that time I saved my puppy from a fire.


 Haha. Yeah, I don't know, maybe it was a dumb question. But like I said, I'm totally clueless when it comes to girls.

Maybe I'll update this thread with my experiences.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

My therapist made me do that. I painfully did it. Goodluck.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> My therapist made me do that. I painfully did it. Goodluck.


 Thanks bud. Did you have any good experiences with it? Any girls smile back?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> Thanks bud. Did you have any good experiences with it? Any girls smile back?


Not a good experience. I felt gross. Yeah, girls smiled back..


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Not a good experience. I felt gross. Yeah, girls smiled back..


Oh... that sucks man. I honestly would feel pretty great if a girl were to smile back at me.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Just hope the girl you're smiling at doesn't have SA herself. Otherwise she'll probably misinterpret your smile as you laughing at her.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Always smile, they said.

People would love you for it, they said.


----------



## Marshmallow Peep (Mar 17, 2015)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> So I was at Barnes and Nobles, and an idea popped in my head to smile at the next girl I saw that I found somewhat to very attractive. I managed to do it, though I broke eye contact before I could see what her reaction was. Regardless, I felt good about doing it.
> 
> My question is, would you consider it creepy if I made this a regular exercise for my self? I find it doable, and I feel it could be helpful. I'm not a creep, but striking up a conversation with a random girl just doesn't seem possible for me right now...


not creepy at all. you just added some joy into this too-often bleak world.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

Marshmallow Peep said:


> not creepy at all. you just added some joy into this too-often bleak world.


 Thanks! 

I hope the girl I smiled at felt the same way.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Take it a step further and make eye contact, smile and say hi to everyone, not just attractive girls. Most people'll smile and say hi back to you.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, well it turns out it was a lot more difficult then I thought it was going to be.

I went back to Barnes and Nobles. There never seems to be a shortage of cute girls who work at Barnes and Nobles for some reason.

Anyways, there is this super cute red head who works there, she kind of reminds me of Kristen Schaal. I tried to walk by her and catch her eyes. I attempted this a few times, but she was always busy with something, and I wanted to make it seem like an accident. Eventually, I started to feel like a creepy stalker, which depressed me, so I gave up. So she was not blessed with my beautiful smile.... sucks for her... or me . 

There was another girl, a fairly attractive Brunette, who was working in the DVD section. I managed to smile at her, but she looked away really fast. Maybe she was nervous? Either way I didn't feel all that great about it.

It wasn't as productive as I hoped it would have been, but I'm glad I at least tried, though I would lying If I said I wasn't disappointed in myself.

Regardless, I refuse to give up and tomorrows another day.


----------



## nerdybre (Mar 5, 2015)

I live in what most people view as a very friendly state so it would be viewed as very normal here. Since I have SAD I would find ya creepy, but I'm anxious so I find every human on this planet creepy.  Just out curious though, why only "very attractive" women?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

She'll probably insta-twittergram about some creepy guy staring at her in barnes and noble.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

If you are staring at someone and smiling I think that can be kind of scary. 
But a quick smile is nice I think. So long as you aren't like following them around smiling at them. That would be bad lol


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> My question is, would you consider it creepy if I made this a regular exercise for my self? I find it doable, and I feel it could be helpful. *I'm not a creep*, but striking up a conversation with a random girl just doesn't seem possible for me right now...


Apparently, _I_ am. But there is no harm in smiling at people.

Let me rephrase that:

If you are attractive and handsome, smiling at females is charming and very welcome.

If you are ugly, smiling at females is creepy, scary and unwelcome.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

nerdybre said:


> I live in what most people view as a very friendly state so it would be viewed as very normal here. Since I have SAD I would find ya creepy, but I'm anxious so I find every human on this planet creepy.  Just out curious though, why only "very attractive" women?


 Well I did say "somewhat to very attractive". I guess its because I'm super nervous around attractive girls, and I'm trying to fix that. Also, call me shallow, but I'm interested in attractive girls. I think I could get a fairly cute gf, but there are two things getting in the way: I have no confidence, and I'm a bit on the heavy side. I'm working on the weight issue, and have been making progress. I'm not sure if I'll ever fix the confidence part.



RelinquishedHell said:


> She'll probably insta-twittergram about some creepy guy staring at her in barnes and noble.


 :rain



losthismarbles said:


> If you are staring at someone and smiling I think that can be kind of scary.
> But a quick smile is nice I think. So long as you aren't like following them around smiling at them. That would be bad lol


 Yeah, that's what I'm trying to do. A quick glance, and a smile. I also want to see their reactions, but more than half the time I look away too fast because I'm afraid of staring too long. I'm not sure how to solve that.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> Well I did say "somewhat to very attractive". I guess its because I'm super nervous around attractive girls, and I'm trying to fix that. Also, call me shallow, but I'm interested in attractive girls. I think I could get a fairly cute gf, but there are two things getting in the way: I have no confidence, and I'm a bit on the heavy side. I'm working on the weight issue, and have been making progress. I'm not sure if I'll ever fix the confidence part.
> 
> :rain
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm trying to do. A quick glance, and a smile. I also want to see their reactions, but more than half the time I look away too fast because I'm afraid of staring too long. I'm not sure how to solve that.


Look back after you look away. Just a quick glance.


----------

